# Thru Truss or Howe Truss bridge



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking for some pictures or free plans to build a basic bridge ...any help would be greatly appreciated.....Travis


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Travis, 

There are many photos of both - BUT first you want to decide which are the ones you want as they are very different. 

A good place to start is the Kalmbach book 'Model Railroad Bridges & Trestles' which has HO gauge and smaller plans: the following site also can help and he sells plans http://www.brewerplans.com/bridges.htm A maximum length for them is about 51" or so - you cannot get inside a Howe Truss with your arms (from each end) past that - then Pony Trusses are better. 

Another basic design for a Howe truss is at http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips2/howe_truss.html 

' Garden Texture' also sell plans for various bridges in different lengths etc. their website is at http://www.gardentexture.com 














Here is a pony truss under construction, that was built a long time ago now - there is a slight mistake in the middle but I can live with it! It is 3 feet long, and the plan was from the Kalmbach book 






















Here is the 4 foot Howe - made from welding rods, sintra board, and a couple of square steel tubes to give it some strength underneath is (below the rails), with lots of glue; some styrene is used for the trim. 


A google search will bring up many more than the above suppliers and ideas than the above.. 




Yours Peter.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i made a simple truss bridge. 
for a building description scroll down on this page: 

http://kormsen.info/bridges/


----------



## ddevoto (Jan 22, 2008)

Travis, I used the 52" truss bridge kit from Garden Texture to cross my walkway. I made it a lift bridge so we have full access between yards. Here are some photos.




























Good luck, fun project!


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Guys !!! for all the input and photos.......Travis


----------

